# i released a free EP.



## triage (Aug 27, 2012)

do what thou wilt.


----------



## Demensa (Aug 29, 2012)

I just finished listening and I thought it was pretty good! Everything has a really good atmosphere and in my opinion it was pretty powerful. (I'm probably not a terribly good judge of this genre, as I don't usually listen to much like this.)
I can't really pick a favourite track (I prefer to listen to it all the way through.) but I think you have a really unique style going on there.


----------

